# 2006 Felt S32 headset question



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello fellow riders, new to the tri bikes, I got a second hand 06 felt S32 frame with no headset. I'm trying to figure which headset I can get that will allow me to use a 1 1/8 steerer fork. The headtube measures 1.5 inches on both upper and lower ends. While researching for the model, it refers to the frame as having a stock FSA integrated 1 inch headset. I understand the diameter of the headtube is 1.5, but the whole 1 inch reference is throwing me off. Cane creek and FSA offers various 1.5 inch headsets, then there are the reducers for tapered forks. I find myself confused and out of my elements of regular 1 1/8 headsets and bearings as you can tell. I just need advise as far as which headset to use where I can use a 1 1/8 non tapered fork. I appreciate your time and patience! Ride on!!

George


----------



## Jonnyn15 (May 9, 2011)

cyclingrn said:


> Hello fellow riders, new to the tri bikes, I got a second hand 06 felt S32 frame with no headset. I'm trying to figure which headset I can get that will allow me to use a 1 1/8 steerer fork. The headtube measures 1.5 inches on both upper and lower ends. While researching for the model, it refers to the frame as having a stock FSA integrated 1 inch headset. I understand the diameter of the headtube is 1.5, but the whole 1 inch reference is throwing me off. Cane creek and FSA offers various 1.5 inch headsets, then there are the reducers for tapered forks. I find myself confused and out of my elements of regular 1 1/8 headsets and bearings as you can tell. I just need advise as far as which headset to use where I can use a 1 1/8 non tapered fork. I appreciate your time and patience! Ride on!!
> 
> George



Measuring the outside of the head tube does nothing.

What does the actual part of the frame the bearing sits on measure? 

Last one I did was on a B12 but that also had a 1" fork.

You can't use a 1 1/8" fork on this frame.

The integrated headset for 1" is called IS38, 38mm being the external width of the bearing that should tie up with the size of the whole in the frame.


----------



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I am aware now that if I want use this frame I'm going to have to get a 1 inch fork and the matching integrated headset. Thanks again for explaining it more clear. Ride safe!


----------

